# Craftsman Self Propelled 5.5HP Briggs & Stratton Carburetor Prob



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Well I moved, and when I bought the house a old mower was there... the owner said the primer bulb was broken.. and it was, there was a cut though it from use... he taped it together... well we added gas + oil, and tried to start it, it ran, but we had to restart it 3 times to get 1 foot of the lawn mower... all I know is that it is a Craftsman self propelled 5.5HP Briggs & Stratton GOLD vertical shaft engine... and i need to know where to get a primer bulb for it or a rebuild kit with a bulb. Thanks to anyone that can help!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Any Briggs & Stratton dealer should be able to fix you up with the correct primer bulb. Primer bulbs do not normally come in carburetor rebuild kits. For the correct one you will need the model type and code number from the engine, or you can track it down at the Sears site with the mower model number.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Well Im not really sure where to look on this mower.. To be truthful im better at horizontal engines than at vertical engiens. I live in houston,TX. is there a good mechanic you recommend?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry, I personally don't know any mechanics in the Houston area. I am sure there are plenty.

If you can fix a horizontal shaft engine, then you can fix a vertical, the only difference is which end the crankshaft comes out of the engine, everything else is pretty much the same.

The numbers for the engine are usually stamped into the engine blower housing, either above the spark plug area or muffler, and in the case of an OHV engine they may be stamped into the valve cover.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Well I'm at Victoria right now so I cant see the mower again till I go to the house this weekend... Oh yes, my dad had bought a new Toro Self Propelled 6.5hp... and he put oil + gas in it and started. 5 minutes later I heard a pretty loud screeching... and I made my dad shut it off. we let it sit and checked the oil.... it was below the "add" part. we addedalot more and started it up. It mowed the yard fine... but has damage occured?


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

oscaryu1 said:


> Well I moved, and when I bought the house a old mower was there... the owner said the primer bulb was broken.. and it was, there was a cut though it from use... he taped it together... well we added gas + oil, and tried to start it, it ran, but we had to restart it 3 times to get 1 foot of the lawn mower... all I know is that it is a Craftsman self propelled 5.5HP Briggs & Stratton GOLD vertical shaft engine... and i need to know where to get a primer bulb for it or a rebuild kit with a bulb. Thanks to anyone that can help!




If it's a Craftsman try sears.com


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

ill try that right now =)


----------

